# Can Hedgies catch colds?



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I have a parakeet and I know they are able to catch colds from people, and sadly I think I have a cold but the thing is I'm picking up my hog on the 15th and when I get colds they usually take forever to go away. (Curse my immune system. :roll: )
Would my baby be okay?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I remember right, it's not likely that you'd be able to pass a cold onto a hedgehog. But I know people on here usually recommend to try and limit handling anyway, and make sure you wash your hands before getting your hedgie out, and after sneezing or coughing, just to be safe.  Hedgehogs can get upper respiratory infections (URIs), but they usually get them from getting a chill (either a cold draft, hibernation attempt, or getting chilled after a bath) or getting water in their nose during a bath. URIs in hedgehogs do require a vet visit and medication to go away, as they don't resolve themselves, and they can lead to pneumonia (and death) if left alone.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The kind of virus that causes the common cold is exclusive to humans. Some other viruses, and also bacterial infections, can be transmitted to animals, but the cold isn't one of them.  It's still a good habit to wash your hands before and after handling a hedgehog, or any other small pet.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, wanted to be extra careful ;D


----------

